# Quick elimination



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I know that i can stop algae growth with the proper fertilizers, but i am not sure i can kill it off, it has not worked thus far. I used to use Algaefix to eliminate it and good ferts to keep it at bay, now my algae is resistant to the algaefix. It appears it only works for like 2 doses then the algae becomes resistant.

An aggressive trimming is in order, i know. but there is algae all over the place. After the hurricanes hit fish swam into my filter (Dont ask) and died. I came back and the filters had been off. So i turned them back on and in a couple days algae galor. I could not figure it out. When i was cleaning my filter a while later i noticed fish skeletons.

The algae no longer grows, but still lives.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

There have been some pretty good discussions lately on APD you might want to check out.


----------

